# Cool new Halloween song! Check it out



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Besides Halloween i'm a big music geek and i was searching for new ear candy on Itunes today and stumbled upon this on the front page of itunes. It's a new release by pop/rock band The Maine it's called forever halloween. Check it out! Reminds me of pink floyd and coldplay sorta lol


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I like it!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I LOVE it! I'm going to download it. HOWEVER ... my favorite Halloween music still comes from Aurelio Voltaire.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Everyday! That one definitely is going on my phone and Ipod today! Wow, really cool song...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool! Music to make props with...thanks!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Like!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Very unique, very much like a Pink Floyd album. It's a song that grows on you!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome song! I really like it!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Definitely diggin this. Will have to see if their other tracks have the same vibe. Will be picking this up and putting it on my Zune.


----------

